# Green Spot Algae with TPN and co2.. how to tune it?



## Radik (12 Aug 2011)

Hi Guys

I am having green spot algae low light or high light does not matter it is pest in my tank.
I am dosing DIY TPN according to James's recipe, I also tried to double PO4 but still no effect.

Tank is 78L and I doze 10ml every morning. Co2 is 30+ ppm, Light is 8h day

From James planted tank web and with doubled PO4 I should be dozing following 6x week.

Dosing is 10ml per 80 litres
Each 10ml dose adds:
3 ppm Nitrate
1.6 ppm Phosphate (I doubled this from 0.8ppm)
3.2 ppm Potassium
0.4 ppm Magnesium

Now how should I tweak dosing? I was reading that NO3 to PO4 ratio can help so what should I aim for?
Will Nerite snail eat GSA?

Thanks for advice.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Aug 2011)

Hi,
    Ratios are meaningless. GSA is caused by either low PO4 or poor CO2. So if you've doubled the PO4 without success then it must be poor CO2. This can be due to poor injection rate, poor flow or poor distribution. Having 30ppm CO2 at the dropchecker location does not mean that the plants are seeing 30ppm.

Cheers,


----------



## Radik (13 Aug 2011)

Thanks for response. I am checking PH and not drop checker so I am sure Co2 is overflowing. Co2 starts 5h before lights ON to ensure there is enough CO2 from the beginning. GSA is on all places as high flow in the front of the tank or in the back where flow is naturally smaller.


----------

